# Annabelle



## Kim P (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't know if I am supposed to put this over here anymore. Just wanted to thank everyone who helped me with my Annabelle getting here. She turned one year old Wednesday. We have been celebrating all week. She is such a little stinker. We love her so much! She is our baby. Love this forum and all the help and advice given here! I also enjoy reading and keeping up with the friends I've made on here!


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes, it's fine, and we're so glad you are giving us an update on Annabelle. Please post an updated picture of her at the top of the forum. We love to see how our little ones born here are growing up!!

Can't wait to "see" her!

And thank you for your kind words about our forum. We are here to help, and we'll love to have you participate on other threads for this year's babies!! We all learn from each other, and every one's experiences are important!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

WOW Kim




A year old already , where does the time go





Id also love to see some updated pictures





This is a great forum , i totally agree with you


----------

